# These are some pics of the Lutino Tiel I am considering- what do you think?



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry the pics aren't that great. The breeder took them. 










Cage is included so I will take it but, ehhhh--- IDK if I like it. :/



















Thanks so much for your honest opinion. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

I am so sorry. I meant to post these in the pictures forum. Whoops!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

He/she is very pretty! Lol I don't think she likes the camera though.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

I can not tell if that is the same bird in every pic, it seems the best thing to do is go meet the birds to see which one is indeed the most friendly to you, just because the breeder can handle them,...well, sometimes the bird will pick you.

Make sure the eyes & nose are clear & clean & wait until the bird is fully weaned, as already mentioned.
Good Luck


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is a cutie  I think you should go and meet her


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

how old is he/she? She/he looks very small but very cute 
but then again I am partial to lutino's I have an Adult that I hand fed last season and I'm hand feeding her little sister now which is a lutino (also her sister/brother who is a Grey and a one is a Pied)


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very sweet!!


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> how old is he/she? She/he looks very small but very cute
> but then again I am partial to lutino's I have an Adult that I hand fed last season and I'm hand feeding her little sister now which is a lutino (also her sister/brother who is a Grey and a one is a Pied)


I was checking out a Lutino on here named Emmett I think. I LOVE them and I think they are beautiful. I think i'm going to go meet her Saturday. I'm pretty nervous. :/

Bird is 12 weeks. Look undersized?


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

Tielzilla said:


> very sweet!!


I like your signature bird. CUTE! Is there a section about color types on here?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lola B. said:


> I like your signature bird. CUTE! Is there a section about color types on here?



here is a mutation guide 
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7227

i went through my photo's to find my lutino from last Breeding season 

This is her at only 2 1/2 months old (she was born Aug 9, 08 this pic was taken October 08)











now I'm not saying this bird is underweight, she could be a Petite bird, or I can just be used to big birds at a young age All of mine are big by 2 months 

in the pic i posted the Pied in the back ground was about 4 months the pearl was also 2 months old - they were all big birds 

this birds parents could be petite but I'd defiantly go look , it never hurts to look, Make sure the bird weaned on its own and wasn't force weaned - that is the main cause for small birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a Lutino, Ella. She came to me a bit "thin" but that doesn't mean anything because the breeder had her on a pellet, seed and vegetable diet.

She's not thin now though, I've got her still on the same diet and she's put on weight since, so I don't think it's anything bad. I got her when she was 7 weeks old. 

7 Weeks (when I got her)










Ella now at 7 months old










It wouldn't hurt to go and take a look.  She/he looks so cute, I'd def. take her/him home!


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow. The bird I am considering does look small in comparison to ATV's. Should I be concerned if it otherwise appears healthy?

Ella is a beautiful bird. As are ATV's. I LOVE Lutino anything, I think!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if it appears healthy, clean nares, eyes are bright and not watery or got any goo coming out 

and I'd also ask at what age she was weaned, in my opinion for a tiel anything under 10 weeks is too early and I find a lot of them were forced weaned

mine start playing with food at around 4-5 weeks but they don't actually eat any of it, or if they do its not enough to fill them up and sometimes i don't even think they meant to eat it lol 

Mine are usually completely weaned around 3 months old some are "late bloomers" and still get 1 feeding a day(usually at bedtime) at around 4 months 


I don't even put mine up for sale until they're eating on their own for a straight 2 weeks with out crying to be fed. if they cry to be fed that 2 week time line starts over I use that guide for all my babies rather its hand fed, parent raised, tiels, love birds, budgies

but if everything seems on the up and up she may just be a petite tiel


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

Are there behavioral problems with Tiels that are "force weaned?" Do they recover physically?


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

I have decided against this bird. The breeder seems impatient with my questions and I really think we would be better off waiting. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

How much was the asking price ?
(if that is not too personal)

If the breeder is impatient, perhaps they do not have the birds best interest in mind tho...
Either way, it is good to have a good relationship from whomever you decide to get a bird from..imho


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

$45 with cage. Lil too cheap if ya KWIM.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is way cheap 

When the lutino i'm hand feeding now is weaned I'm not going any lower than $100 and that's just the bird nothing else. But I'm hand feeding them. If it was parent raised it would still be at least $75.00 for just her.

But I'd turn away from Impatient breeders as well. 

I know some people who message me get me aggravated but its when its the same person every couple of weeks asking the same questions over and over That I've already answered a million times But that's usually just one person and the same person who just shows up on my door step asking the same questions I've already answered. but there is one person who keeps Emailing me through hoobly and if i hit just reply With out going to my account on hoobly the email is sent back saying the E- Mail doesn't exist and thats the only one that it does it to. Which makes me wonder if they're just wasting my time or if they're even "Real" since I have been having so much trouble with people following me around lying about who I am and what I do on these bird forums.


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

IDK I am torn. Maybe I'll go look....


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

That stinks that people stalk you online ATV. That would freak me out!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it can't hurt to look specially if its not too far away  

yeah You get used to it after a while, been online for over 11 years. nothing surprises me much any more lol


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

If the bird is only $40, something must be going on. That's way to cheap. Or maybe I'm just pessimistic.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

If I remember correctly, a Tiel in Florida is about $25, so $40 would actually be a high price.
Because Florida has an extreme abundance of 'tiels.
So, if you do decide to ever get one, it should not be too challenging to find one with a person that is not impatient.

it sounds like ATV, needs to be More impatient !

Best Wishes...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tony's Tiels said:


> If I remember correctly, a Tiel in Florida is about $25, so $40 would actually be a high price.
> Because Florida has an extreme abundance of 'tiels.
> So, if you do decide to ever get one, it should not be too challenging to find one with a person that is not impatient.
> 
> ...


lol funny thing is I really don't have much patience But it seems like when it comes to the birds I tend to let people walk all over me and ask their questions a zillion and one times 

like a while back a guy wanted a cage i was selling (same guy who just shows up on my door step out of the blue :wacko he was here looking at the cage and kept asking me if a Amazon or a grey would fit and be able to get in and out of the door on its own

I kept saying I'm not sure I've never owned them, and honestly I've Never seen them in person other then babies at bird fairs still being hand fed. I told him I had 3 cockatiels in the cage, The Door doesn't stay up on its own like it is supposed to so i used clothes pins to keep it up and the tiels went in and out just fine , and I told him they were young tiels not full grown I was hand feeding them but they were only eating the hand feeding formula once a day 

then he didn't want to pay the $40 bucks for it which in my opinion i'm selling it cheap the main cage is stainless steel, the base is plastic but it is heavy i can't move it by my self 

So he left and it wasn't 2 days later he E-mailed me through the ad I had on the same cage asking the same dang questions But I answered the same way i did while he was standing in my kitchen looking at the cage


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> lol funny thing is I really don't have much patience But it seems like when it comes to the birds I tend to let people walk all over me and ask their questions a zillion and one times


I used to be this way,now tho... ( after getting burned) I act as if they need to pass my standards, versus if our products are good enough for them
No More Selling from us.
The Customer gets screened before we give out a phone #, 
let alone let them come over.
It has not hurt business at all, if anything it has helped.
And, when selling anything over $100, we make a copy of their DL


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't sell a lot of bird stuff online but I have bought and sold baby toys and accessories. If I am selling something dirt cheap I don't have much patience for questions. Any breeder, if ya ask me, should answer your questions.
On the Lutino--
Here was the clincher--- I did some research. We have a cockatiel rescue in town I found out and I searched the breeder's email address online and compared their name to a (frankly IMO) disgusting shop at the Flea Market. They are the same people. In my opinion their birds are overcrowded and their cages are dirty. I hate a dirty cage. Especially when you are trying to sell me something out of it.

THEN I combed craigslist and found a post about this person selling a pair of Pearls. I am just going to find the post and copy it.



> NOTE: These two birds are a pair of birds that was rescued by Cockatiel Rescue in April 2007 from a group of 23 birds from a backyard breeder. We swore they would never go to a breeding home. We adopted them out to a nice lady who agreed to keep them in an aviary situation. Unfortunately she decided to leave the country and gave them to the lady who is currently trying to sell them.. This pair is not being represented accurately. They should NEVER have been bred. The female wears a leg band that says she was 15 years old at the time of rescue. That would now make her 17 years old! She and her mate are very bonded and I hope they get a wonderful home. However, they won't likely be pets or easy to tame at this age unless you have much patience and time to devote to this endeavor. They should be allowed to live out their lives in an aviary. A picture of the birds is included below. As you can see they appear identical to the ones being sold. We do not expect the birds to be given back but want people to know where these birds came from and their story. The backyard breeder they were originally rescued from kept them in a breeding situation year round on her front porch.


Obviously the Lutino's breeder bought them. Their email matches the for sale post. Who knows-- maybe they are the Lutino's parents? I don't know anything about Cockatiel genetics.

I don't like to go throwing my judgement around but I don't particularily appreciate people making money breeding animals that are not superior specimens. I think it contributes to the problem we already have with overpopulation and what befalls so many of these animals. Unless you are going to keep every baby.

So, I'm sad about it but there's nothing I can really do. To buy that bird would contribute to the problem. Last night I was bummed about it and spent quite a bit of time with Lola, my yellow Budgie. Somehow she seems to understand that I want a bird I can touch. We spent the evening in my living room with her perching on my finger and hanging out on my desk.  It's really bizarre behavior for her but I am thrilled about it.

If I still want a larger bird maybe i'll rescue one from the rescue later on.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

$45 with cage. Lil too cheap if ya KWIM.
---------------------

I see you are in Florida, which that price is the going rate. Most times the bird itself would be $30. in S. Florida, regardless of quality etc.

As to health a lutino that resulted from a non-lutino paired with a lutino, or 2 non-lutino parents (father would have carried the lutino gene) is going to be a stronger healthier bird versus a baby from 2 lutino's.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*searched the breeder's email address online and compared their name to a (frankly IMO) disgusting shop at the Flea Market*_
*---------------------------------*

Yikes!!...we have someone near Miami that does the same thing and also advertises on Craigs list. That was part of my concern over how I reacted to the pluced lutino whiteface posting the other day. This lady does so much buying and selling and if she has problems she passes them along. I noticed in checking Craigslist a few other people are getting testy as to her selling...can't blame them. A few months back I did give her meds to flock treat for giardia, and I'm betting she never did.

If you are going to buy a weaned baby from someone they should be glad to answer questions and also be able to show you the parents of the birds. Beware of any breeder that wants to meet you off their property to make a sale.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tony's Tiels said:


> I used to be this way,now tho... ( after getting burned) I act as if they need to pass my standards, versus if our products are good enough for them
> No More Selling from us.
> The Customer gets screened before we give out a phone #,
> let alone let them come over.
> ...


I put my older Lutino up for sale last night she'll be 1 in August, She was hand fed and tame, She's starting to mature now and would rather mate with the cage bars then to be with us humans, But away from the cage she's her normal lovey self 

I had a guy email this morning and asked if i'd give more info - i said sure what would you like to know (thinking to my self i'm not a mind reader gotta tell me what specifically you want to know lol) he said just anything about her before I purchase her - so I told him all about her, her parents, and how she will eat anything we give her or at least Try it (which is all i can ask Do the same thing with my kids lol) 

Then he E-mails and asks " can i have her picked up and do you accept money orders" 

red flags went up right away - a few years back , i was browsing careerbuilder putting in job apps. came across a Work at home thing, all i had to do was give them my address and they'd send me money orders, I cash them Keep I think 10% of the money and Mail the rest in new money orders to the people on the list - Well i should of known it was too good to be true, but I did it, got the money orders in the mail 2 days later, the return address name didn't match the name in the E-mail, the Names on the money orders didn't match either the Email or the return address on the envelope 
but I took them to the post office they were Post Office money orders, While standing in line I seen a pamphlet about fake money orders So when it was my turn I said If these aren't fake like i just seen on your pamphlet I'd like to cash them 

Every single one was counterfeit I was so mad I was seeing red, Went home and went to email the person The email was returned - the address didn't exist, So i went to careerbuilder That posting was no longer there 

I was glad I had printed out the email and took it with me and i gave it to the post master 

that is like a federal offense I could of went to prison for something I didn't even do!

So now I won't take money orders from any one I don't know personally (basically my mom, and my b/fs parents if needed lol) 



Lola B. said:


> I don't sell a lot of bird stuff online but I have bought and sold baby toys and accessories. If I am selling something dirt cheap I don't have much patience for questions. Any breeder, if ya ask me, should answer your questions.
> On the Lutino--
> Here was the clincher--- I did some research. We have a cockatiel rescue in town I found out and I searched the breeder's email address online and compared their name to a (frankly IMO) disgusting shop at the Flea Market. They are the same people. In my opinion their birds are overcrowded and their cages are dirty. I hate a dirty cage. Especially when you are trying to sell me something out of it.
> 
> ...


it is possible that those birds are her parents and if the seller of the lutino isn't a good breeder(dirty cages, feeding nothing but seed etc.) Then the babies won't be their potential size, they'll be small, and probably have health problems 

Perhaps this Bird wasn't the bird for you and you'll come across the one meant for you when you least expect it


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

If I sold birds it would be cash *only*. I only take cash or paypal for anything I sell online.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If I sell locally I prefer cash. If they only have a check I will make a copy of their drivers license. If the bank is a different bank than I use I will charge $5 more, because when I cash the check the same day at the bank the check was written on, and most banks now charge a service fee for cashing if you do not have an account with them. And Paypal is the only way to go when I sell mousebirds online out of state.


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

What is a mousebird?


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

I see that some of you are also breeders here in FL-- could you Pm me a link to your site (if you have one.)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a link showing some of my mousebirds. They are smaller than tiels.
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/?start=all


----------



## Lola B. (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh wow. They're crazy cute. I'll have to Google more about them. I like their punk rock hair dos.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Maybe you just found the bird you really want !


----------

